# WWII online books



## Wildcat (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's a great collection of E-books about Australian forces in WWII. The RAAF books are particulary interesting. There are also some books that our Kiwi members will find interesting.8) 
Anzacs of WWII. RAN, AIF RAAF, 1940-1945


----------



## v2 (Nov 14, 2006)

cool find. Interesting books.


----------

